# Gigabyte Odin 800W vs Corsair TX750



## Computer_Freak (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey guys

*This is quite Urgent*

I have found these two PSU for EXACTLY the same price.

Now the Gigabyte has more power (and 2 amps more) but i heard with 4 rails its not the same (vs one)

Now which of these two shoulg i get? I am going to crossfire 2 ATI 4870's together (or the new ATI cards together)

Now pros/cons of each *(pros of gigabyte is con of corair)*

Gigabyte: Pros
Modular
More Wattage
More amps (2 amps but on 4 rails...)

Cons
4 Rails (one rail is better as no wasted power cause one rail does not use it all..)

So what should i get?

The corsair is going to be have to be bought online, whereas the Gigabyte can be bought at my local shop...

What do you guys think?

Thanks guys


----------



## Computer_Freak (Sep 29, 2008)

Please guys, i know this is a bump, but it really is urgent, as we gonna get the stuff from this shop (as it only sells to companies) and cause they are very far, we are going there tomorrow...

I really need help with this. 

I found out the Gigabyte PSU is made by Channelwell (some says just gigabyte makes it).

Now basically the only thing i need to know is, with the 4 rails, is it evenly distributed (eg. fill up the rails one by one or is the CPU and Mobo on one rail, GFX on the other, Hard drives on the other.... That is why i like single rail, cause there is no 'lost' power cause just the CPU is on one of four rails all by itself. With the single they are all on...)


----------



## fade2green514 (Sep 29, 2008)

either one will work fine. what in god's name are you building that requires 750+ watts?  you'd need like dual 4870x2's to use that much power... and quad core. i know a single 4870x2 has been run on a 550watt before lol

no seriously... get a 550 watt and be done with it lol.. but what are you building anyways?


----------



## Vipernitrox (Sep 29, 2008)

if i were building something right now i'd go with the same amount. Gives you some spare room to upgrade some other stuff.
but to be honest, looking at your sig. i would try running the whole thing of off the 500 watts you have right now.


----------



## StrangleHold (Sep 30, 2008)

Here is what's pulled off each rail on the Gigabyte.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowImage.aspx?CurImage=17-233-004-11.jpg&Image=17-233-004-12.jpg%2c17-233-004-03.jpg%2c17-233-004-02.jpg%2c17-233-004-11.jpg%2c17-233-004-04.jpg%2c17-233-004-05.jpg%2c17-233-004-06.jpg%2c17-233-004-07.jpg%2c17-233-004-08.jpg%2c17-233-004-09.jpg%2c17-233-004-10.jpg&S7ImageFlag=0&WaterMark=1&Item=N82E16817233004&Depa=1&Description=GIGABYTE%20ODIN%20GE-M800A-D1-%20NO%20SF%20800W%20Power%20Supply

I would go with the Corsair, its cheaper just about anywhere and its only 2 amps on the 12V rail shy of the Gigabyte and 50 watts isnt going to make much difference.


----------



## Computer_Freak (Sep 30, 2008)

My current rig is in my sig

My planned upgrades are:

* ATI 4870
* New PSU

My future computer:

* Intel Nehalem CPU
* Intel X58 mobo
* 4Gb (2x2Gb) DDR3 RAM modules
* 2 x ATI 4870 in crossfire
* Few PCI peripherals (Wireless antenna)
* 3 Case Fans
* 1 750Gb Hard drive
* 1 DVD writer/reader

* Overclocking


And the headroom just in case...

Do you think my PSU will handle a ATI 4870... (Huntkey DH Power 500W).  It is a cheapie...


----------



## Computer_Freak (Oct 2, 2008)

please guys I really need the help. Will my PSU handle the 4870?

Huntkey DH Power

Thats my PSU...

And what PSU wattage will be sufficient for what i am planning to do with my computer...


----------



## Okedokey (Oct 3, 2008)

NO, NO, NO!  There is NO chance that PSU will work!

SHIT PSU!

I can detail it if you want. Go for the Corsair TX750.  (this thread seems familiar)

Freak, go for Corsair, they make absolutely awesome PSUs and have 5 year warranties.  Quality, upgrade potential, true specs.  Don't get great hardware and power it with shit.  Trust me mate, get the Corsair.  If you want me to do a comparison of your final choices I am happy too


----------



## Computer_Freak (Oct 3, 2008)

lol i was just gonna PM you.

So my PSU wont work...

You see my dillemma is that im going to my shop tomorrow (they retail all other shops), and he doesnt have corsair. He has the Gigabyte ODIN GT 800W. The corsair i will have to get online.

So basically the PSU cost the same (actually the ODIN will be cheaper cause we get 14% VAT off)

So its now between the two's specs. 

Is the Gigabyte that bad? (Its Made by Channelwell)

A comparison would be nice...

EDIT: I found a PC power and Cooling for less than both the Corsair and the Gigabyte

Here are the pricec of each:

Corsair TX750 - $190
Gigabyte ODIN - $178 (-14% VAT = $153)
PC Power and Cooling - $168

Those are South African Prices converted to US$...

Should i go for PCP&C as it is cheaper?


----------



## Okedokey (Oct 3, 2008)

I would definatley go for the Corsair.  Both PSUs are very good quality, however check the warranties.


----------



## Computer_Freak (Oct 3, 2008)

I found a PC power and Cooling for less than both the Corsair and the Gigabyte

Here are the prices of each:

Corsair TX750 - $190
Gigabyte ODIN - $178 (-14% VAT = $153)
PC Power and Cooling Silencer 750W Quad - $168

Those are South African Prices converted to US$...

Should i go for PCP&C as it is cheaper? 

here is the link to the PCP&C 
http://www.landmarkpc.co.za/store/power-cooling-silencer-quad-black-certified-750w-p-2103.html


----------



## Okedokey (Oct 3, 2008)

PC Power and Cooling make great PSUs too, go for it.


----------



## Computer_Freak (Oct 3, 2008)

bigfellla said:


> PC Power and Cooling make great PSUs too, go for it.



I just saw that the PCP&C is a passivly cooled PSU (without an out-take fan)

Does it run OK? Temps?

And will the rest of my system increase in temps as there is no outake (PSU) fan?

Althought with review it looks like the PCP&C has the best efficiency.... but im worried temps will go up...


----------



## bubblescivic (Oct 4, 2008)

PCP&C & Seasonic only. that's what you need... true story.


----------



## Computer_Freak (Oct 4, 2008)

bubblescivic said:


> PCP&C & Seasonic only. that's what you need... true story.



that doesnt help...

I hate those one word answerers..

(insert name here)

nuff said.

It does answer my question


----------



## bubblescivic (Oct 4, 2008)

get the PCP&C or a Seasonic PSU because they make the best PSUs. if you don't like that answer then buy a bunch of crap PSUs and test them then come back and tell us which ones not to buy.


----------

